# NEW PRODUCT REVIEW!!! 'rain repellant' with video!



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

I would like to start of by saying,due to testing autobrite's new 'secret foam' this windscreen was applied with repellant first,it has had over 5 applications of the new foam applied over it and no signs of disappearing 'you will see this in the video *attached*... repellant applied to right hand side,left hand side is untouched:thumb:




So another review from myself for another new product available very soon from autobrite :thumb:

This time it's a rain repellant....

Application: I applied 5 light sprays to 1 half of a dirty impreza windscreen,waited 2minutes,wiped over lightly with a microfibre to make sure the product covered the half i was testing,left it for 15minutes the product had turned almost pure white by this time,i then sprayed 3D glass cleaner on and cleaned the windscreen as normal.

*So just a recap for the application*,*apply to dirty glass>leave 2minutes>wipe lightly with a micrfibre to make sure glass is covered in product>wait 15minutes>apply glass cleaner>clean glass as normal*,there you have it,rain repellent applied!!!

Such an easy product to work with and used very lttle of it,you do not need to spray every inch of the screen as you can spread it with a microfibre!!

It is *recommended* that you apply twice,but if iam honest once has worked fantastic for me!

Ok i have not tested this product driving,but i need rain for that! From the video im sure you will agree this product is a winner,i will update when it rains as i will be taking a video,this is a new product not on sale yet but again it wil be *very soon!!*

So here is my rating on this product with the testing so far

Application : effortless, A very strong 9 out of 10!!!!
Repelling: 9 out of 10 again!
Durability : it has coped with over 5 applications of snowfoam and no signs of wearing off! I will update on durability over time,im so impressed with it handling the snowfoam im going to give it a 10 out of 10!!

Overall : price/application/repelling/ 9 out of 10,another fantastic product!!!!!

Now where is the blooming rain when i need it :lol:

Thank you looking.

Just before people do get confused,*YOU DO APPLY THIS PRODUCT TO A DIRTY WINDSCREEN/GLASS* i have typed it correctly


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you apply it to a clean windscreen it'll do the same thing surely?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

.Keir. said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you apply it to a clean windscreen it'll do the same thing surely?


I have tested this method also! yes it does work,remember this is a new product with no instruction name or price,im 'testing'

Cheers.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

How about comparing it to other products already on the market which will show how good (or not) it really is


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> How about comparing it to other products already on the market which will show how good (or not) it really is


Would love to but work commitments are restricting me


----------



## lmorris (Jul 29, 2010)

So when is it due out, as i might invest in some.:thumb:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> I have tested this method also! yes it does work,remember this is a new product with no instruction name or price,im 'testing'
> 
> Cheers.


Glad about that, I thought I might have to throw some sh*t at my windscreen:lol:


----------



## swampy (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow! When is this stuff going to be available for us mere mortals? Looks like the type of stuff I could really do with.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice video, have a question though. Aren't you in effect just cleaning half your windscreen and leaving the other half dirty?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

slkman said:


> Nice video, have a question though. Aren't you in effect just cleaning half your windscreen and leaving the other half dirty?


I know what your thinking...But it really does leave a layer for the rain to repel,im currently sat watching the rain run of the windscreen,the car has been foamed over 10times since friday including the windscreen,whatever i seem to throw at it,the repellant is laughing at me:thumb:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> I know what your thinking...But it really does leave a layer for the rain to repel,im currently sat watching the rain run of the windscreen,the car has been foamed over 10times since friday including the windscreen,whatever i seem to throw at it,the repellant is laughing at me:thumb:


Just stating the obvious 

Does look a great product though. Its doesn't repel bug splatter too does it? As that would be a godsend on those late summer evenings :thumb:


----------



## lmorris (Jul 29, 2010)

So when is it out to buy ?????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

lmorris said:


> So when is it out to buy ?????


We wanna a few more tests on it tbh,, but i think approx 2 weeks ish?:thumb:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Great review


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice write up but rain doesnt come down like a jet wash... Can we have a video of driving? some reality please...

It's like people poor a watering can over a waxed bonnet to show sheeting..

It's not reality on the road conditions.........:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

As T4RFY has explained in the previous posts there will be more videos of driving while this product is on a screen. Trouble is guys, we have had no rain yet!!!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> As T4RFY has explained in the previous posts there will be more videos of driving while this product is on a screen. Trouble is guys, we have had no rain yet!!!:lol:


As mark says^^ I did post saying i need rain to carry the test on further....

On another not,i fired apc at it today and it is still there strong as ever!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Also id like to speed the testing up,so this product will be applied to a few more windscreens 
more vid's etc to follow....

Oh and for a more strict durability test,im going to apply to a test panel,and fire some serious potions at this product,im already confident of this product  i shall report back!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Maybe treat the other side of the screen with RainX probably the least durable of many of the rain repellants discussed as it is silicon oil based opposed to a fluoropolymer like Aquapel etc... At least then you'd have a comparison vector.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

defo need testing with using wipers too appreciate the rain comment


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

I understand what you guys are saying.....it is not a comparison test though,it's to focus on what THIS product can do,it is designed to impress,not just be an average repellant to be as good as the other,it is designed to be a step above! It is impressing me some what,it has exceeded everything i expected from it,im beginning to vary my tests with various degreasers/apc's shampoos,the fact snowfoam is designed to removed dirt and the car has been foamed 14times says alot about the repellant. In all fairness im being very hard on the product with my tests,not many windscreens get 14foams an apc and a degreaser thrown at it in the space of 3 days :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

T4RFY said:


> I understand what you guys are saying.....it is not a comparison test though,it's to focus on what THIS product can do,it is designed to impress,not just be an average repellant to be as good as the other,it is designed to be a step above! It is impressing me some what,it has exceeded everything i expected from it,im beginning to vary my tests with various degreasers/apc's shampoos,the fact snowfoam is designed to removed dirt and the car has been foamed 14times says alot about the repellant. In all fairness im being very hard on the product with my tests,not many windscreens get 14foams an apc and a degreaser thrown at it in the space of 3 days :lol:


Keep up the good work mate and its nice to see the product holding up with the tests you are throwing at it!!:lol:

With these tests its good to see what it can actually cope with..We have had rain now as we speak so ill get a rain video as soon as i can..
:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> Keep up the good work mate and its nice to see the product holding up with the tests you are throwing at it!!:lol:
> 
> With these tests its good to see what it can actually cope with..We have had rain now as we speak so ill get a rain video as soon as i can..
> :thumb:


I'm glad you have rain!!! 

*UPDATE: applied autosmart g101 to the screen with the repellant applied,left the g101 on for 5minutes to be nasty,never rinsed it off but wiped with a microfibre to be even more harsh  water on it and hey presto,it is still repelling!!!! Absolute crazy!!*


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

honestly, im not that fussed about degreaser being thrown at it, but more if it can withstand wipers goin across the screen continuously and then the durability of the product at certain speeds?


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> not many windscreens get 14foams an apc and a degreaser thrown at it in the space of 3 days :lol:


Maybe we'll start to see the durability of glass too :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> honestly, im not that fussed about degreaser being thrown at it, but more if it can withstand wipers goin across the screen continuously and then the durability of the product at certain speeds?


It's designed so you dont need wipers mate.......

If all these products being thrown at it wont remove it wipers won't,as stated it's a new unreleased product,i have limited time due to work,also i need rain to carry on with further tests,i would appreciate if you could leave any negativity out of this thread until it has been fully tested,after all this is why it's a test,i have years of experience in the trade,*im not some half arsed lad trying random tests*:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

quattrogmbh said:


> Maybe we'll start to see the durability of glass too :lol:


New windscreen soon :lol:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Durability will be key test here and obviously not something that we're just going to get out by spraying high pressure water at it - but at least that gives an initial indication of the product (not a criticism by the way!)

I've used Aquapel for a long time and regularly get 9+ months out of it - due to apply some new very soon in fact - so it would be interesting to see how this new one lasts against something like Aquapel.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Coops said:


> Durability will be key test here and obviously not something that we're just going to get out by spraying high pressure water at it - but at least that gives an initial indication of the product (not a criticism by the way!)
> 
> I've used Aquapel for a long time and regularly get 9+ months out of it - due to apply some new very soon in fact - so it would be interesting to see how this new one lasts against something like Aquapel.


But if it's cheap enough, and easy enough to apply - it'll be an cheap alternative for side windows, rear windows, and other peoples cars that you 'detail' - why waste G1 on someone that won't appreciate it!

On another note - when performing tests of new products, people are enevitably going to ask all the difficult questions, and especially "when is it available" and "how much does it cost". It's happening with the CQuartz thread at the moment. Probably best to co-ordinate the release of all the information, tests, prices to stop this happening again in the future. I can only assume that AQuartz has stopped selling, as people are now waiting to buy the CQuartz product!

I probably would have bought a sample straight after the video if it was available (for example). Even if I didn't end up liking it, I'll coat the exterior of the house glass with it - makes it easier to clean/keep clean.

Anyway, looking forward to some extended testing and mechanical wear lifetimes from wipers - but looks good so far!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Coops said:


> I've used Aquapel for a long time and regularly get 9+ months out of it - due to apply some new very soon in fact - so it would be interesting to see how this new one lasts against something like Aquapel.


I've still got some somewhere - may give it a go this weekend - how do you apply yours? Is this the one that you shouldn't let dry on your windows?

Also, do you put a couple of layers down to make sure you don't miss anything?

T


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nice to see my post deleted!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> It's designed so you dont need wipers mate.......
> 
> If all these products being thrown at it wont remove it wipers won't,as stated it's a new unreleased product,i have limited time due to work,also i need rain to carry on with further tests,i would appreciate if you could leave any negativity out of this thread until it has been fully tested,after all this is why it's a test,i have years of experience in the trade,*im not some half arsed lad trying random tests*:thumb:


wipers are THE main source of degredation of glass coatings, as they physically wear the surface. The problem is all these glass coatings need a speed typically of 40-50mph to get full rain clearing, and enough water to form full droplets that will roll off properly, and so you always need to use the wipers at some point and this wears the product. I've tested all the main glass coatings (and love using them on my cars) but have yet to find one that doesnt need wipers for safe visibility below 40mph, so in other words all urban driving still requires some wiper use.

My prefered product is the Carlack sealant, and I still get 3+ months good performance from it even when I use Fast Glass or Mark V glass cleaner on the screen after every wash. No decent glass coating is affected quickly by cleaners like this really. Because of the molecular structure of glass (free ions available for products to bond with - there was a VERY good article about this from Dom @ Dodo a while back) it is fairly easy to get a very strong bond with a coating that isnt possible with paint, which is why there are loads of very long life glass coatings and relatively few for paint.

The big test for these products IMHO is NOT the pressure washing throwing water at it at 50mph, but what happens when water hits the screen at low speeds? Any rain repellant works when the speed of water is very high! Its when rain levels are low and only small beads of water form on the screen and when low speeds mean there isnt much air pressure forcing the water up the screen - thats when you see how easy the coating sheds water.

Have a look at the Nanolex testing I did over a year ago to get a sense of what I mean


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> nice to see my post deleted!


There aren't any deleted posts in this thread - if you look at the thread in the forum, deleted posts show a Bin icon... unless that's changed recently...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

tosh said:


> There aren't any deleted posts in this thread - if you look at the thread in the forum, deleted posts show a Bin icon... unless that's changed recently...


changed ages ago tosh.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> changed ages ago tosh.


That's annoying - it's those threads that I want to avoid!

Cheers


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

tosh said:


> I've still got some somewhere - may give it a go this weekend - how do you apply yours? Is this the one that you shouldn't let dry on your windows?
> 
> Also, do you put a couple of layers down to make sure you don't miss anything?
> 
> T


Tosh - I always clean the screen with AG Glass Polish first, then crack the module and wipe over the screen. I tend to wipe up and down whilst moving across, then do left to right whilst moving down that way it ensures good coverage. Never leave it to dry but as soon as I have applied to the screen I wait about 30 secs, then clean off with a piece of kitchen roll starting from where I first applied.

Have only ever applied 1 module to the screen, find I never need to do anymore than that.

However, the new Autobrite product appears (at face value) to be easier to apply in that you can even apply to a dirty screen.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

it does but if your cleaning your car why not just do teh windscreen also


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

alan hanson said:


> it does but if your cleaning your car why not just do teh windscreen also


Agreed but think of it the other way - if you wanted to top up or re-apply, you don't necessarily need to clean the whole car.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Rite lads,poor video i know,best i could do for the moment as it almost stopped raining when i got this video  but as stated before ive thrown apc,degreasers,shampoos at it and you can pretty much see it is still repelling! In 1 part of the video on the right hand corner you can see the part of the screen that hasn't has this product applied,an absolute fantastic product,cheers to mark for letting me test this! ANOTHER VIDEO WILL BE ADDED WHEN I GET SOME PROPER RAIN!!!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

First 10 secs or so you can really see the water beading off - what general speed was that at? 40?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Coops said:


> First 10 secs or so you can really see the water beading off - what general speed was that at? 40?


It was 20mph to around 35-40,unfortunately the rain stopped so it isn't the best video to be honest,but i will have some better videos when it decides to rain...and im not working!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Look guys....iam testing a product,don't turn it into a playground,the tests are far from complete! There is nothing you lot can't tell me what i don't already know,i would appreciate it if you could have respect for autobrite as they are watching this thread,and also respect the fact iam nowhere near done testing,i have alot of commitments so iam currently struggling to gain much progress with testing,im not asking for positive feedback or don't post,im simply asking would you please just not argue and ask questions like 'i prefer xxx product' THIS IS SIMPLY A TEST TO SHOW WHAT THE PRODUCT IS CAPABLE OF,iam going to request this thread is either deleted so i can start again or it is cleaned up.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

He's not wrong.. We're talking about 6month+ durability from similar products so this is going to have to go on for a while to be a good test.



T4RFY said:


> There is nothing you lot can't tell me what i don't already know


Thats a bit disappointing though. I think people are just posting their thoughts on how the test could be a little more valid rather than a series of tests which don't replicate the natural world. I know you've not had rain, but I think that comment spoils the thread.

I'm Out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

As above,negativity could be left until the tests are complete,im no where near done as stated in the first post,so ill say it again,testing isn't over


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Testing may not be over, but this thread is. 
Comments like "There is nothing you lot can't tell me what i don't already know." completely undermine the testing. I find a comment like that quite condisending to DW members. Id like to think thats not the way it was intended.
Its a sad day for DW that people get critisised for replying to threads but that seems to be the way of things on here recently.
A more regulated way of testing products could help for all the testers. Comparisons to other equivalant products would quantify the testing.It would also go along way to stopping comments say "product 123 is better". 
Thats my opinion, which will probably fall on deaf ears.


Steve


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^Great post mate. I'm sure this test was done with the best intentions but it's not one of the more concise or useful tests IMO(and that's not a dig at OP).

I myself have other commitments - work, family, football or otherwise which is why I have never done a public review or testing, if you don't have the time to do the test or to add to it then simply don't do it.

And as above some of your comments like 'i've been in the trade for years' smack a wee bit of arrogance to me, again just an opinion of mine and not a personal dig in anyway.

If you decide to offer a review/product test you can't really take offence if someone points out mis givings within that review.

Have a look at caledonias or bigpickles reviews as IMO they are how they should be conducted.

Again T4RFY please don't take this as 'having a go' at you, merely my thoughts while I'm doing some reading trying to get round a dose of insomnia.

Gav


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

angelw said:


> Great review


Would I have used something similar to this before?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes if im honest it has fallen on deaf ears,if you dont like how long the test is taking....well that's up to you guys,i took the test on and i will do it when i have time,nothing else to be said about the matter im afraid,the thread is dead because you claim it is?why did you even post such a negative comment,it's a new product being tested why do you feel the need to try putting a downer on it by posting the thread is dead?

I'm point of this thread is to test a product and that is final,not sure what problem is here....i dont mind people asking questions,but some questions are assuming things before the test is over,i have posted what i have tested to date,so taking that into consideration people could be asking questions about what i have tested SO FAR!

I havn't taken anything personally at all gavin,from when the thread has started until now! cheers.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

The testing of this product is not completed yet so give the guy a break. Yes, the rain test will be a good one to see, but there has been no rain yet! Im sure when its lashing down, Roy will be out and give it a shot to see how it performs and he will post his findings here.

If it were not for tests like this, as soon as the products were released by the manufacturer, people would be asking for tests on this and that to see what its like before they buy, so this is a good heads up prior to it being released.

Just Chillax people. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## lmorris (Jul 29, 2010)

Any updates on when its coming out ?


----------



## Canoehq (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm waiting too !


----------

